# Sold 2010 230Rs For Sale Sold



## z06 (Jun 14, 2009)

SOLD

230RS for sale. Bought in July. Used 4 nites. Stored inside. Added features include, 4 Monroe RV shocks, Dexter EZ Flex, electric tongue jack, tire pressure monitor and rear slide reinforced at hinge points. Pictures of shock and slide mods in mod section. Currently page 5. Is absolutely as new. East coast of FL. $18,900 Willing to deliver up to 500 miles.
email [email protected]

SOLD


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

How come you're selling so soon?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## z06 (Jun 14, 2009)

ftwildernessguy said:


> How come you're selling so soon?


Have two homes so camper is not being used as we had thought. Also recently bitten hard by woodworking bug. Going to use funds for some serious tools. Am very pleased with the Outback.


----------



## z06 (Jun 14, 2009)

Also will deliver between FL and NC at no charge.


----------

